# Monitor unter KDE

## LinuxTom

Mal eine Frage an dieser Stelle, da ich nicht mehr weiter weiß. Alle Händler und auch Google können mir nicht weiterhelfen.

Ich such einen Monitor, der bei 17 Zoll eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 schafft (oder bei 19 Zoll halt 1900x1400) und diese Auflösung unter KDE voll ansteuert. Also nicht nur virtuell. Mit anderen Worten einen Pixelabstand von ca 0.2mm hat. Bei Laptops kein Problem, doch einen Monitor.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

also die Auflösung hat nichts mit KDE zu tun sondern ob der X-Server die Richtige Modeline kennt.

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ich such einen Monitor, der bei 17 Zoll eine Auflösung von 1600x1200 schafft.

 

Also jegliches Vertrauen an Deine Augen in Ehren, aber ich glaub, du wirst Probleme haben, so ein Ding zu finden. Ich betreibe hier 2 alte Iiyama Vision Master Pro 510 mit jeweils 1600x1200 bei 100 Hz. Und manchmal muß ich doch schon genauer hingucken, um alles erkennen zu können. Mit 17" würde ich mir das nicht zumuten wollen. 

Wie bereits erwähnt, muß erstmal der Monitor die Fähigkeit haben. Dann mußt du Dir 'ne Modeline zusammenbauen, falls die Standardmodi im X nicht dafür geeignet sind. KDE hat damit nichts zu tun. 

Mit xvidtune kannst du Dir die momentanen Einstellungen anzeigen lassen und teilweise ändern.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *musv wrote:*   

> ... du wirst Probleme haben, so ein Ding zu finden.

 

Tja, das habe ich wirklich. Wie gesagt, wenn ich nicht nur einen Monitor haben wöllte, sondern einen ganzen Laptop, wäre das kein Problem den Pixelabstand von 0,21mm zu erreichen.

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... mit jeweils 1600x1200 bei 100 Hz. 

 

Und was für einem Pixelabstand?

----------

## musv

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/reviews/iiyama.htm

Ich hab die Dinger für jeweils 16 Euro gekauft. Auch wenn mittlerweile alle auf LCD-Monitore setzen, glaub ich, daß diese Investition nicht verkehrt war.

Pixelabstand laut obigen Link: 0,25 - 027 mm

Von einem kleineren Pixelabstand hab ich bisher ehrlichgesagt noch nichts gelesen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meinem Siemens mit 0,21. Den Unterschied merkt sogar meine Freundin.

----------

## firefly

nur aus neugier, aber sitzt ihr etwa sehr nahe am Monitor oder wiso meint ihr einen unterschied zwischen einem pixelabstand von 0,21 mm und 0,25 mm zu sehen?

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, das Zimmer ist nicht groß. So in etwa 40 cm.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Ja, das Zimmer ist nicht groß. So in etwa 40 cm.

 

Klar, wenn es vom Zimmer her nicht geht, aber an sich sollte man das AFAIK mind 1-1,5 fache von dem Bildschirmdurchmesser wegsitzen.

Bei 19" wären das dann 48cm bzw 72cm. 

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Darum will ich ja einen 17-Zoller mit 1600x1200. Bei Laptops ist das kein Problem, doch als TFT-Monitor, *heul*

----------

## firefly

ich habe hier nur  17" CRTs (von belinea) mit 1600x1200 gefunden aber die haben nen pixelabstand von 0,26mm die Frage ist, ob die überhaupt noch verkauft werden.

Für TFTs finde ich auch nichts. Erst ab 19" kommt man in den bereich von 1600x1200 (1680x1050).

----------

## LinuxTom

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ... Erst ab 19" kommt man in den bereich von 1600x1200 (1680x1050).

 

Aber bei 19" müssten es gleich wieder 1900x1400 sein, um die Pixel bei diesem Abstand nicht zu sehen. Und die 16:9 haben meist sogar 0,29mm Pixelabstand.

----------

